# iPad (May 28)



## Tinsel (May 10, 2010)

It looks interesting. I have an iPod and this would be an upgrade, but it is about three or four times more expensive than an iPod nano and I'm not sure how well it will handle books since it is not specifically designed for them and the newest Reader is quite awesome. I could use it for audiobooks and the occasional movie. If I read a book on the Reader, it is nice to be able to listen to it afterward in the audiobook form and on iTunes they have that beat, because there is a huge selection, including in some cases dramatic audio (which has a cast of actors/actresses and quality sound effects).

As the release approaches, I wonder if I will buy one. I need to put some wood flooring down so maybe I should take care of that first.

Like I said in another post, I noticed that the newest laptops have nice displays. My first laptop's display was much cheaper than my current laptop's screen, and the newest ones at Costco look even better than my current laptop. Now this iPad is a new product so it should have a good quality display, but why don't they allow it to switch into Reader mode? There there would be no questions.


----------



## Majimaune (May 13, 2010)

I want one but for now I think my Macbook Pro and iPhone will suffice. All I need to do is merge the two of them together and I get an iPad, with less memory.


----------



## Tinsel (May 13, 2010)

It looks like I would rather buy something else too because it isn't essential, it targets newspaper readers and the existing users who can use the iPad instead of the old iPod. 

I don't watch very many movies. For some people it probably works well. If I was heavy into movies than I'd get it for sure.


----------



## Vladd67 (May 13, 2010)

If you are going to get one wait for the second generation model with less bugs


----------



## Majimaune (May 14, 2010)

And knowing Apple, the next one will be out fairly soon.


----------



## Tinsel (May 17, 2010)

I didn't get plugged into iTunes for a long time. I think iTunes had been around for at least three or four years before I started, but it is very flushed out now, so that is a big deal, not just the device in this case.


----------



## Cayal (May 17, 2010)

Steve Jobs is the Pied Piper.


----------



## Devil's Advocate (May 17, 2010)

I agree with Vladd. Not so much about the bugs (they do a good job of producing bug-free products), but because Apple's first-gen products are usually lacking a feature or three.

I'm not completely sure if I will invest in an iPad, but even if I do, it will be when they release the second or even third generation, when they've added some more funtionality. In particular, I expect iPad 2.0 to include the iSight webcam.


----------



## Lenny (May 17, 2010)

I personally see no point in the iPad, or most tablets in general. I might be tempted by the offer of a Chrome OS tablet (not Android though - a phone is enough), but I can't see myself shelling out for one any time soon.

Tablets, to me, are devices trying to fill a non-existent gap in the market. If I want to browse the internet with my fingers on a small screen, I buy an Eee PC and swap the screen out for a touchscreen, or wait for Asus to release their touchscreen model later in the year. Or I wait for the Lenovo IdeaPad and get something with a bit of oomph when I feel like being sensible and using my computer as a computer (albeit a laptop...).

What I was saving up for, though, was a *Microsoft Courier* - a digital journal like that would have been fantastic for students. For me it would have replaced paper altogether, and it would have been so useful for planning and doing my dissertation... but it's been scrapped. It was the worst news I'd heard all year... I was heartbroken...


----------



## Devil's Advocate (May 18, 2010)

I know what you mean, Lenny. I was really impressed by the Courier demo video I saw a while back. Even as far as ebooks go, the dual-screen format of the Courier looked like it would be fun to read on.

I think after the relative failure of the Zune and Zune HD -- as well as Windows Mobile powered phones -- from making any sort of a dent in sales of iPod/iPhone, Microsoft maybe got a little apprehensive about pouring billions into R&D for a product that would potentially (probably?) get it's ass whooped by Apple _again_, so they decided not to bother.

It's a shame. Along with Project Natal* for the Xbox 360 and Surface,** the Courier was the most promising concept Microsoft had come up with in a while. Oh, well; I guess we might as well resign ourselves to witnessing the iPad become a runaway smash-hit with no noteworthy competition.*** I guess it's up to Google now...


* At least that's still on the cards.
**  Which no one even talks about, anymore.
*** Asus and Lenovo aren't giving Steve Jobs any sleepless nights.


----------

